# The Wikipedia FATAL entry.



## Del (Apr 26, 2005)

So Byron Hall posts an ad for FATAL on Wiki. At least I assumed it was him.

Me and Oddsod have worked long into the night happily editing. I show the link now, hoping somewhere deep inside, that by 6 am all it says is "*FATAL: Byron Hall can't get chicks*." 

I wasn't biased as an RPGNetter, however, as I am banned from RPGNet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F.A.T.A.L.

(edit: fixed link)

Have fun kids.

Del


----------



## Del (Apr 26, 2005)

*FATAL website*

By the way, when did Hall get Satan to design his website?


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 26, 2005)

*This link*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F.A.T.A.L. should work. The problem was that the last full stop was left off the actual link, above.


----------



## Del (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank ya kindly. Pesky dot.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 26, 2005)

That's awesome.

Answer me this.  Who monitors the entries in Wikipedia?

I mean, what's to stop me from creating a completely inaccurate entry for something in Wiki?


----------



## Del (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently there is an uber editor class among wiki people. Like the "smoddy" kid who first okayed the original FATAL post.

His bio says he's 16, and man, he is 1eet, dude.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 26, 2005)

the community

I also think definitions stay backlogged one replaced.


----------



## Del (Apr 26, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> the community
> 
> I also think definitions stay backlogged one replaced.




This was the original poster's submission, as viewed from the history tab:

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=F.A.T.A.L.&oldid=12389433


----------



## HellHound (Apr 26, 2005)

I actually updated the entry for Portable Hole the other day.

I'm tempted to add a reference to the award-winning free Portable Hole Full of Beer to the entry, but decided to err on the side of humility.


----------



## HellHound (Apr 26, 2005)

The original entry was certainly penned by Byron or a crony... "fame followed Byron Hall"

I'm glad you at least removed "Criminal" from the "Criminal infamy followed..." line. Less rhetoric means more chance that it will remain as-is.

I think I'll copy and paste the current version so if it gets edited back, we have can switch it to the new version again.


----------



## Del (Apr 26, 2005)

"Fame followed..." was me, cause I wanted to ID Hall, and I have a unilateral view of the word "Fame".


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 27, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> That's awesome.
> 
> Answer me this.  Who monitors the entries in Wikipedia?
> 
> I mean, what's to stop me from creating a completely inaccurate entry for something in Wiki?




There was one I saw where they had an article about the new pope, but instead of his pic, they put one of Palpatine....


----------

